# Sackamenna Sodas



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is a short lineup of the Capital Cities earliest pontilly sody pops. We have just returned from our annual sojourn to the Yosemite. I actually took time to sneak around behind the site of the Cosmopolitan Saloon, in the "Old Village", but found nothing of note other than skeeter bites. There are bottles buried in the needles and leaves, but it VERY HAZARDOUS to attempt a dig. The Nazis are everywhere, and expressly watchful of those sites.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are some very nice sodas!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are excellent bottles. I especially like the eagles.


----------



## glass man (Jun 18, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL AND MINT LOOKING! I UNDERSTAND THE GOING AROUND THE SALOON JUST IN CASE![] GEEZ ,WHEN I WENT TO ANTIDAM BATTLE FIELD,AT THE BRIDGE WHERE GEORGIA SHAPSHOOTERS KEPT THE UNION TROOPS FROM CROSSING FOR A GOOD WHILE,I HOPPED IN THE CREEK HOPING TO FIND MAYBE A BULLET THAT MAYBE THE GA. BOYS HAD SHOT! WONDER I AIN'T IN JAIL FOR IT NOW! COURSE I COULD HAVE SAID ME BEING FROM THE SOUTH I WAS JUST CHECKING OUT IF THERE WERE ANY GOOD EATING CRAWFISH UP NORTH! NOT THAT I WOULD EVER TAKE A CRAWFISH FROM SUCH AN HISTORIC PLACE,I WAS GONNA CATCH AND RELEASE![&:] JAMIE


----------



## sloughduck (Jun 18, 2009)

Long time jail & hugh fine


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have dug several CW camps in Arkansas and Louisiana. We even got onto the Custer site back when it was allowed. Picked up several .45-70 and .44 Henry RF cases. Couldn't find any fired bullets, though


----------



## glass man (Jun 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I have dug several CW camps in Arkansas and Louisiana. We even got onto the Custer site back when it was allowed. Picked up several .45-70 and .44 Henry RF cases. Couldn't find any fired bullets, though


           COOL! JAMIE


----------

